# My R34 GT-R Black [STOCK], R34 GT-R Bayside Blue, R33 -> R34 White/Pearl GT-R V-Spec



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

*My R34 GT-R Black [STOCK], R34 GT-R Bayside Blue, R33 -> R34 White/Pearl GT-R V-Spec*

Hello Everyone

I am from Australia, I love Skylines! I have many, i import them. The ones below are just a few of my R34 GT-R's. Hope you like them. They are stock so, yeah.. don't expect to much 

1. I think i'm seeing things in 3's!









These are a few pictures of my Black R34 GT-R! Has no rear wing, though i had a spare and i placed it on 4 rubber things to see what it looks like. 

Let me know what you think. Rear wing or not?
1. In Front of my house 
(See My R33->R34 GT-R V-Spec in the background?)








2. Front View








3. Rear View








4. Engine Bay








5. Rear Wing








6. Rear Wing 2









These are a few pictures of my R33 that i converted to a R34. It is full of Genuine R34 Parts. No Fibre-Glass! Full Aluminium Bonnet! 
Customly done myself, Side vents, bonnet, i did the whole complete car. 

Tell me what you think! Its not too bad!  I put in Australia AutoSalon 2003 and it came away with
"Thats a Slick Body Kit" 
1. Side View








2. Front View








3. Rear View








4. Rear View 2








5. Aluminium Bonnet (Customly Done Myself)








6. Side Vents (Customly Done Myself)









These are only a few pictures of my Bayside Blue R34 GT-R Skyline V-Spec. 
Haven't we all asked how would a R34 GT-R Skyline go against a Porsche 996 Twin Turbo S?
Well there are a few pictures below, with a:
Porsche 996 Twin Turbo S  vs R34 GT-R Skyline V-Spec

I even once read in a magazine called "Speed" They actually compared a Porsche 996 Twin Turbo to a R34 Skyline GT-R

Let me know what you think.
1. Porsche 996 Twin Turbo S vs R34 GT-R Skyline V-Spec








2. Who Will Win?








3. The GT-R looks alot bigger than the Porsche









Well, i may put some more pictures in a few days/weeks. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Some nice cars there mate ,love the black 34 ,would like to se some more of the blue gtr .Sorry dont like anything about the hybrid 33 it looks a mess and that awfull style spoiler doesn't help


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*3 GTR's!!!*

most people would be happy with one! 

lovely collection of cars you have there.  The Bayside Blue one get's my vote....but I'm not biased. Honest 

Not sure about the GTT style rear wing on the r33/R34 hybrid...looks awful to be be blunt! top work on the conversion though :smokin: 

all you need now is a R32 and you'll be sorted.

and nice house BTW


----------



## silv (Apr 15, 2004)

I quite like the house as well!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I love your house mate,and also the cars you have.

Built up a good collection.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i like the bayside blue and black one (but the bayside 34 gets my #1 vote) I like the conversion with the R33,but i agree with whats already been said,i dont like that spoiler. Top notch cars though!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

How come you've stuck V-spec stickers on the 33/34 replica and the BB 34? (sticker not in the right place)  Great looking house though


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

i like the 33 hybrid but that spoiler does exactly that, spoils it

the black 34 for some reasson which i dont know looks more like a gtt

the bb34 well its a 34 at the end of the day

but i would buy myself allot of 32's

K


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hey,

Thanks for the comments, 

Pretty much agree with what you all have said. 

The Hybrid will be having a complete change soon. Making it wider, different rear wing, Real R34 GT-R Rear wing.

Yeah, i made the V-Spec sticker on the side so people can tell its not real . 

Pictures of the BB GT-R will be coming soon. Please Wait.

Unsure of how the Black GT-R looks like a GT-T maybe without the wing :S

Yeah, i also have a R32 GT-R with a 500KW engine in it 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice 

But isn't that a 993 Porsche not 996


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think the black gtr looks abit like a gtt because the after market wheels look very much like a gtt


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, my mistake, 993. Umm Those wheels aren't After Market :S? Stock.. i believe..


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

dont worry be happy :smokin: 
wonderfull   

ADOPT ME!!!!!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

GT-R_M-$pec said:


> Yeah, my mistake, 993. Umm Those wheels aren't After Market :S? Stock.. i believe..


 993's nicer than the 996 IMHO


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice mate, get a proper R34 spoiler on that R33 Conversion and it'll look fantastic...

Must be nice to get up in the morning and decide which one to drive today!  

T
p.s. put the spoiler on the black one IMHO


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Holy 5h1t dude..... nice House... cars.... 

What the hell are we doing in this country .......


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

... Thanks for all your opinions, will take all in to considoration. 

The R33 conversion, yeah, i'm bored of it, time to become fatter!!!! 

Making it wider, changing rims and wheels using 335's , Stock R34 Wing, Unsure of colour, though wait a while... it will be going in to my Garage for a few weeks/months. Hoping to get over 800HP+ with a Twin GT3037  

Hope it all turns out good.

335 Wheels - Stock Lambo wheels. Pic of the wheels going on my R34


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

,bloody hell,you got enough power to turn those wheels?

They are massive!!!


----------



## freakyclown (May 21, 2004)

I bet to top it all off he has a wonderful supermodel wife...

*so jealous*


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Cars look great. I don't really like the R33/34 though. Not a big fan of the wing. I think the R33 looks better as an R33


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hmm Power aye.. yeah.. a TWIN HKS GT3037, Trying to get 800HP+ 

We will see.. 

The wing on the r33, must be taken off ASAP! I will do so ASAP 

As said, i will redo the whole thing again .. Its getting old now .. must bring out new things


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't get the point in owning two basically identical cars...? Let alone a third wannabe.

Be tempted to sell one and get an FD or something personally... or something radically different altogether.


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

silv said:


> I quite like the house as well!


Me too, how much is it? If you d't mind, UK house are sky high at the moment.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Good points but he aint living in rip off UK so if you can do it it and aford it why not


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hmm... As you can see.. the black ones not registered! I don't drive that one, its for sale.

Yeah, gonna try to get maybe a 760Li BMW  or something. 

Though yeah, porsche is already there, no need for another car at the moment. 

Thanks for the opinions, 

House price aye, i am not really sure! I have never wanted to sell it  

I have water infront and behind me  Its strange, i have water back and front, though i don't use it :S

Well, sorry that i can't give a price, though a house in my street sold for about $3mil i believe.

How much are the houses in UK?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Too much.

For first time buyers anyway.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmm


fishy

J.


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

How can you not be sure what kind of Porsche you own?


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

I was refering to a magazine i was reading, they were comparing a 996 to a R34.


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

stealth said:


> I think the black gtr looks abit like a gtt because the after market wheels look very much like a gtt


The wheels are stock its just they are from the limited edition midnight purple models with the lighter grey coloured rims.

How much for the black 34 are you chasing as iam ready to import one in the next couple months i would prefer a v-spec but i could be tempted


----------



## wrxkilla (May 19, 2005)

where abouts in australia are you?

i have a friend who is has imported many r34gtrs also.

could be posisble to do a trackday etc in the future...


btw: www.skylinesaustralia.com

michael


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

GREAT idea mick

That way I can wwatch these nice looking machines on the track, and drool over them in the pits 

mark


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hey Michael! 

Yeah, i'm in Brisbane if that helps. 

 Track Day hmm.. could you wait a few weeks/months... fixing up my car...  

Remaking it. The white R34/R33 will no longer be white and slightly wide. 

All those cars have stock engines so it would be like driving a stock. 

I am re building the white R33/R34... Bought kit... Ecu... Cams.. etc just missing a few items, still looking for parts over japan. 
Thinking of stroking it, though my money is low.

Well, will post when my car is ready, with pictures and maybe a whole story line !! 


The black R34 GT-R... i'm looking to sell for maybe: $75000AUD

I am sure that price fits in the market now.

 Thanks


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

AS PROMISED - MORE PICTURES OF MY BAYSIDE BLUE GT-R V-SPEC AND PORSCHE!​
Today was a Beautiful Sunny Day! Perfect for Photo Shoot

Decided to Polish my Porsche. Took Photo's then decided to Reverse GT-R out.. Took some not bad photo's of both cars and my house ..

Hope you guys like them. Sorry for to all 56k people. May take a while.. sooo many pictures.

Enjoy!
BAYSIDE BLUE R34 GT-R V-SPEC








































































































993 PORSCHE TURBO S


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Some More - GT-R Nxt to PORSCHE


----------



## jwkc (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry to say that..I belive thats not a genuine 993 turbo S! it just look like a 993 turbo with the turbo S aerokit!!


----------



## gtr34turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Converting gtr33 into gtr34*

Hey How did u convert the gtr33 into a gtr34. Were did u get the body kits from. It looks awsome, I want to do the same 2 my gtr33 cause am not a fan of the r33 but thats all i could afford but i do like the gtr34.


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hey, Umm.. as you know. Noone that i know of in Australia has been able to convert it or provided the kit to make a mould, So i didn't buy it.

I made the kit from genuine R34 GT-R parts from nissan. 

There is no Fibre-Glass on the car, just Alluminium.

Sorry, can't help.


----------



## mazdalover (Oct 10, 2005)

hi man i livein Ben also how much you wants sale your GTR? i am i student form china my friend livein sunnybank maybe u know him ...... i think we can become friend?^^


----------



## 4ndy (Nov 14, 2006)

mazdalover said:


> hi man i livein Ben also how much you wants sale your GTR? i am i student form china my friend livein sunnybank maybe u know him ...... i think we can become friend?^^




:chuckle: :chuckle: Please man , stop your killing me !!! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

whoa!!!3!!!???3 gtr's!?

i like you already man!haha!yeah ive seen a white gt-t without a spoiler in brunei and damn i thought it looked like a ferrari.but now after looking an R34 without a spoiler,whoa!its far way better than a ferrari!

i'd say you have a perfect car collection man...i mean perfect!!


----------

